

Remembering Steve Jobs - Share your memories - jabo

If anyone has worked with Steve Jobs and have memories to share, please share them for all of us to read.
======
jabo
"I accidentally hung up on Steve Jobs once. True story. In the mid-90's, I was
a young intern at an ad agency near Apple's campus in Cupertino. The president
of our company, my boss, was a close friend and former colleague of Steve and
they spoke often. My boss's administrative assistant had gone on vacation and
he asked me to fill in for her for a couple days, and I had no idea what I was
doing. One of the very first phone calls to come in was Steve. Not his admin,
but the man himself, and I'm pretty overwhelmed. I attempt to transfer the
call, promptly fuck it up, and.......dial tone. I was about to curl up into a
fetal ball and die when the phone started ringing again. It was Steve.
Laughing. He knew I was just filling in, and dismissed my profuse apologies
with a giggling "don't sweat it." I told him I would transfer him again and
promised not to hang up on him. I'll never forget his cartoon-like response:
"Oooooky doky!" A trivial encounter with the man, for sure, but for a 22 year
old from the east coast, a week into what would later prove to be a pretty
extraordinary adventure in Silicon Valley, the approachable, human demeanor of
this larger-than-life luminary was revelatory. To me, Steve will always remain
symbolic of Silicon Valley and the very best it represents. RIP Steve."
-originalredditor

Source:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/l2als/steve_jobs...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/l2als/steve_jobs_apple_ceo_has_died/c2p7tsj)

------
jabo
"The Steve Jobs I knew" - <http://allthingsd.com/20111005/the-steve-jobs-i-
knew/>

